# How many PM-1440-GS owners do we have here?



## brian4884 (Apr 21, 2018)

How many PM-1440-GS owners do we have here?


----------



## Hozzie (Apr 21, 2018)

brian4884 said:


> How many PM-1440-GS owners do we have here?



At least a couple that I know of including me.


----------



## brian4884 (Apr 23, 2018)

How do you like it, Any problems?


----------



## brian4884 (May 3, 2018)

I don't  think you guys want to talk about the lathe?


----------



## Eddyde (May 4, 2018)

I don't have one but from what I have read the GS is a relatively new model so there may not be a lot of owners yet. There are several PM-1440 & 1340- GT owners here and they all seem to be very happy with their machines. In general, PM machines get good reviews and the company has a very good reputation for quality and customer service.


----------



## Nicko (May 14, 2018)

I have a 1440GS lathe. Had it for a couple months now. Unfortunately haven’t had much free time to put it to work much. In my limited time using it have no complaints


----------



## brian4884 (Jun 16, 2018)

Do you have any problems with the tailstock with a mt 4 with a tang


----------



## Hozzie (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes.  I have to cutoff most of my MT4 tangs.


----------



## brian4884 (Jun 17, 2018)

Well that's not good.


----------



## DavidE (Jun 17, 2018)

I have had one since Nov 2016. For the price, I like the machine. I'm happy with it. I could not find a good used one for the same money. I had to shorten my live center and drill chuck. It hasn't been a problem. They don't spin in the tail stock. When I got it, I bolted it to the floor and leveled it. I had to clean it good and adjust everything. My machine is accurate, cuts good threads, and I can take cuts as heavy as any other machine this size that I have used over the years. It takes time but I think bolting it to the floor and leveling it makes a difference in any lathe in accuracy and heavier cuts.


----------

